# Parade for the Utah Utes



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone going? Any thoughts on this? 
This morning Gordon Monson wrote a column about the greatest sporting accomlishments in Utah that might deserve a parade of sorts. 
http://www.sltrib.com/ci_11464680
He puts the 2008 Utah Utes as 4th most deserving of a parade. The top things he lists-
1. 97 Jazz to Finals
2. 98 Runnin' Utes to Final Four/Championship game
3. 84 BYU Cougars
4. 2008 Utah Utes Football
5. 98 Jazz to Finals
6. 2004 Utah Utes Football

Of course this will spur lots of questions and all that. I know I have my own questions. For example, as great at the Utah Utes were this year, why do they only sell out 1/2 of their home games? Great product. Great team. Great stadium. And yet the fans don't support them. Yet now they have a parade? Seems weird to me.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Anyone going? Any thoughts on this?
> This morning Gordon Monson wrote a column about the greatest sporting accomlishments in Utah that might deserve a parade of sorts.
> http://www.sltrib.com/ci_11464680
> He puts the 2008 Utah Utes as 4th most deserving of a parade. The top things he lists-
> ...


I dont know why they dont sell out my only thought is this, I for example would rather sit at home and watch the games on TV, most games are on and the ones that are not I try to attend... i really dont see why this is an issue with anyone, (it has been brought up before here) what does it matter??? can you not be a fan if you dont attend games... ?

I think another reson is that the "church" does not offer discount tickets to U games like they do to Y games for YM and YW groups... many games i have gone to for the Y are full of youth...but again i really dont see what "crowd" attendance has to do with fan base or fan loyalty???

I am sure BYU can get a parade if and when they accomplish the same for hell sakes there are many fans who could make it happen $$$. I think this is a combination of what has happend in the BCS and thier sucsess...

As for the list, I can see why some are at that level and perhaps should have had a parade, all i can think is that those "running the show" here in SLC like the UTES!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't get me wrong. I think the parade thing is great. The Utes are SLC's college team, and SLC should hold a parade for them. Great. Its a nice tribute.



> I think another reson is that the "church" does not offer discount tickets to U games like they do to Y games for YM and YW groups... many games i have gone to for the Y are full of youth...but again i really dont see what "crowd" attendance has to do with fan base or fan loyalty???


Ummm - Sign me up for that stuff. My family is certainly a church group - I want in on that! Actually, Utah does very similar deal. I looked into it last year to take my little league football team to a Utah game but the schedules just didn't work out. They do youth group things like that for $5/ticket which is a great deal. Both teams offer that.

Crowd attendance has everything to do with fan base/loyalty. EVERY program in the country is judged on season ticket sales as well as sell-outs. It helps in getting better TV deals, even bowl games. I've just not understood it with the Utes. I've been to many games at RES. Truth be told, I prefer it as a setting over Cougar Stadium. And with a great product, I don't see why the fans don't fill it up. When local fans don't recognize their team enough to fill the stadium, I don't see how they can expect the rest of the nation to offer the recognition. Don't think I'm bashing the Utes or UteFans here. I am not. I'm just trying to understand it. I hope they sell out every game next year and support with attendence, an excellent football program.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, Basketball is a different beast, they have a playoff system and when you lose and take #2 its for a reason, there is so much contriversy around the BCS that many (not just UTE fans) have complained ans written that the UTES should be number one... 

The Jazz accomplished somthing spectacular but in the end of thier playoff, came in second...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> The Jazz accomplished somthing spectacular but in the end of thier playoff, came in second...


**** that Michael Jordan!!!!!

Being around when the Jazz made the runs to the finals was great fun. That entire season we could see it coming. It embraced the entire state in a way that neither football team has ever done. It was pretty special - even when they got beat. We lived in the married student housing at BYU and held Jazz Finals party for every game. We brought TVs outside, set up food tables, and blankets on the lawn to watch the game with everyone. It was one of the most fun sporting events I've been part of. 10,000 people showed up to watch the game on a giant screen outside the Delta Center. It was huge!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Don't get me wrong. I think the parade thing is great. The Utes are SLC's college team, and SLC should hold a parade for them. Great. Its a nice tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your serious send me a PM with your email and I will send you the flyer... baskeball applies to this as well... I had no idea the UTES did youth group discounts, makes sense though why wouldnt they..


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > The Jazz accomplished somthing spectacular but in the end of thier playoff, came in second...
> 
> 
> **** that Michael Jordan!!!!!
> ...


I agree, I would not argue with them receiving a parade, but I see the circumstances being different. I think the powers that be are trying thier hardest to "stick it to" the BCS and this is just another way to say we think your system sucks (which it does)..


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think too that with a stagnant (at best) economy and the legislature about to cut a billion dollars in the state budget, this gives folks something to be excited about.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I will say this, I have always thought the same way as you but regarding the Bees games... 

I love going to the Bees games, they have a great park, there is not a bad seat in the house, the games are fun to watch, great atmospher but the only times they are even close to sold out or even full is when they have fireworks...

We have season tickes at work and there are times they struggle to give the tickets away...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the Bees games too. I think there it is hard to actually care about the team. Something that every minor league team struggles with. Same could be said for the Grizzlies. Hockey games are great fun. But does anyone actually care about the team? People will go for a night out, like going to a movie or play. But a fan base? Just doesn't happen for minor league sports.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The 84' BYU team was the only one to actually win something.

Since when do they throw a parade for the 2nd place team? That's not a jab at the Ute's, everything else on his list were 'almost' accomplishments.

BTW, I am biased, because I think parades are the epitome of stupid societal anti-productive circle jerks.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't hold back there Tree. Tell us what your really feel. Does this mean you won't be at the Spider Bull parade?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The 84' BYU team was the only one to actually win something.
> 
> Since when do they throw a parade for the 2nd place team? That's not a jab at the Ute's, everything else on his list were 'almost' accomplishments.
> 
> BTW, I am biased, because I think parades are the epitome of stupid societal anti-productive circle jerks.


Come on you dont like watching a giant big bird ballon float down the road...

I dont think the parade is because of their ranking so much as it is because of the record... 13-0


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Did anyone give the answer yet about the attendance difference???

BYU is a college town,, the U is a commuter school..Most kids don't wanna have to drive clear up to the U and deal with the traffic and then go clear back home..Most of BYU students live right there and they go to the game and then back to student housing/student apartments...I know a lot drive down to the game to see the Y play but college town vs. commuter school is the main reason...


----------

